# 1st Snake of the season (Big Coastal + other herps)



## DanTheMan (Sep 16, 2008)

Well it was a lovely 31*c today on the Sunshine Coast! So had to go for a herp in my new surroundings, never seen such an abundance of lizards, mainly Water Skinks and Water Dragons (Water Dragons bolting in every direction with every foot step you take, i love it!) sorry they were too quick for me so didnt get amazing pics.

Also my 1st wild and alive Carpet, was a big one (i think) and I was very excited that it was on my small suburban section!

Spot the baby water dragons






An average sized Water Dragon





Some Water Skinks















And now for the python, yes I am handling it, get over it, was heading for the snake hating neighbours house. (btw sorry about the no-top on, was hot haha)


----------



## moloch05 (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks like a great start to the year. Did you see other species such as the smaller skinks?

Regards,
David


----------



## Ned_fisch (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice, great work. Good pictures. I wish I didn't have a broken leg! I'm guessing that python is a male, as females would be incubating eggs


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 16, 2008)

moloch05 said:


> Looks like a great start to the year. Did you see other species such as the smaller skinks?
> 
> Regards,
> David



Yea they were every where also, never though to get any pics of them, Dont know what the small ones I see are, but theres a few species running round in the leaf litter, will get some tomorrow and add them on here.


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 16, 2008)

trouser_snake6 said:


> Nice, great work. Good pictures. I wish I didn't have a broken leg! I'm guessing that python is a male, as females would be incubating eggs




Actually it was a female! 
I meant to add above the photo, had a bit of scale rot 
How would this effect a wild python? Also had a bit of retained shed on the very tip of its tail, and had been bleeding, was nice and fat though.

She also had poop on her neck and half way down her body... Would this be from another python? Or just her being messy?


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 16, 2008)

trouser, its still mating season for wild carpets in s/e qld, a tad early for eggs yet.
Probally a male thou as this time of the year males are out looking for females to mate with.


----------



## horsenz (Sep 16, 2008)

how do you know it was a female,did you probe it


----------



## Stergo (Sep 16, 2008)

It blows my mind that you can just pick up a wild snake and it doesn't bite you? Very impressed with the fact you just picked it up. Nice shots.


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 16, 2008)

horsenz said:


> how do you know it was a female,did you probe it


No, I think you can tell by the spurs, as the dead one I saw last week had huge swollen spurs as it being breeding season, which made me think male, and this one had none at all, that I could see.



Stergo said:


> It blows my mind that you can just pick up a wild snake and it doesn't bite you? Very impressed with the fact you just picked it up. Nice shots.



It did try a few times at the start lol, got it on video of it missing me by a few millimetres, but then it calmed down, and at one stage it lifted its hole body up and got its head on my arm, which scared the crap out of me haha, wasn't keen on my 1st snake bite by a big python.


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Sep 16, 2008)

I wish I were lucky enough to find one of those in my back yard. The only snake I have ever seen in my yard was a Dugite (last year) that my maged to kill my Staffy, but not before my Staffy managed to kill it. We buried the pair of silly buggers together. So sad for both of them really.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks like you had an Awesome day out!  Those dragons are cool... I have heaps around here!
Nice looking speciman in the 8th pic..... Oh the snake's nice too :lol:

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 16, 2008)

Oooh I love the first of the grass photos of the snake. You take very good photos. Can't wait till my yard "jungles up" so I might get some visitors like that


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 16, 2008)

nice job, went out today and went yesterday, all we saw were eastern small eyed snake and three toed skink and delicate garden skink yesterday and a small eyed and a spotted marsh frog today, plus a road killed red bellied black


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 16, 2008)

Stergo said:


> It blows my mind that you can just pick up a wild snake and it doesn't bite you? Very impressed with the fact you just picked it up. Nice shots.



Pythons are easy no matter what size. Its funny how the mind works. While you know its bite can't kill you, you feel a whole lot more confident with them. I don't try to get bitten but am not afraid of them which makes it so much easier to catch them. I can't wait till I can do the same with the vens.


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 16, 2008)

Im the same mysnakesau, not the slightest bit afraid of any snake, even a ven, its just im not keen on pain, hospital or death for some reason haha, try to avoid being bitten, but if its a python, id laugh after but its not like im going to let it happen, would probably hurt.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Sep 16, 2008)

Lol, put a shirt on Dan, ya grot! Yer representin the sunny coast! Haha, JK. Nice pics mate, have seen plenty of skinks this season so far but no pythons yet so nice work! Guess I'm going to have to go out for a bit of a poke around tomorrow!


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 16, 2008)

akira said:


> Lol, put a shirt on Dan, ya grot! Yer representin the sunny coast! Haha, JK. Nice pics mate, have seen plenty of skinks this season so far but no pythons yet so nice work! Guess I'm going to have to go out for a bit of a poke around tomorrow!



Haha I know its not good!!!
I should have thought about that before I got the pics! Iv got a lot more photos, just not a good look though haha
Yea well I cant wait to get out up to Mapleton or something to see a wider variety, want to see some good elapids.


----------



## Stewydead (Sep 16, 2008)

myself and a mate usually go bush walking through yandina, get to see some elapids. up near woppa damn for some keelbacks.


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh yea never thought of there, sounds good, thanks for that.
Iv had a look at Cooloolabin Dam, but was a bit too early, only saw something which I think was a legless lizard, was too yellow for a snake, probably a Burtons Snake Lizard.


----------



## Stewydead (Sep 16, 2008)

nice, if you walk from the falls and follow up the river and you get to the bottom of the damn, you get to see so much, huge groups of turtles aswell. we usually do that then rock climb up the wall and jump a fence and walk through the park its awesome.


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 16, 2008)

Sweet sounds awesome! Will hopefully get out this weekend, and will definitely have to do that.
Iv only been on the coast through winter, so don't know the spots,will learn plenty more this summer!
Cheers.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 17, 2008)

dan how tall are you? just trying to work out the length of your find .........lovely carpet ....while most are quiet to handle even straight from the bush DONT GET TO COMFORTABLE ........I have had some really aggressive buggers that wanna draw lots of blood too


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 17, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> wasn't keen on my 1st snake bite by a big python.


Hahaha....come on! Be a man!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 17, 2008)

good pics dan the man,its always nice to see a wild python and see what condition /colour/size etc


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Sep 17, 2008)

gorgeous snake!


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 17, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> dan how tall are you? just trying to work out the length of your find .........lovely carpet ....while most are quiet to handle even straight from the bush DONT GET TO COMFORTABLE ........I have had some really aggressive buggers that wanna draw lots of blood too


 
Im only 1.8m tall, I didnt get a photo of me holding it straight up and down, but my arms were stretched right out and its head was just dangling off the ground, so maybe around 2.3m, I know its not the biggest, but for me it was haha.




Tatelina said:


> Hahaha....come on! Be a man!


 
Haha I know, Im not quite there yet! I wouldn't have a clue how much a bite from a python that size would hurt or not, but I guess one day I might find out.


----------

